# My  Fifth Great Grand Child Arrived Yesterday



## Lon (Nov 12, 2016)

His name is Dawson and is 9 lbs 8 1/2 oz 24 inches.  For those of you with Grand Children , see what you have to look forward to.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2016)

Congratulations Lon, very happy for you and your family.  Dawson sounds like a good weight, hope he's a happy and healthy baby!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 12, 2016)

Congratulations. That is one big baby!


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 12, 2016)

Congratulations Son...but yes my oldest girl weighed around that and I didn't walk right for months owwwww, best wishes to Mommy.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 13, 2016)

Congratulations on another grand child! They bring such joy.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 13, 2016)

That is one big baby! Great choice of names too.  Congratulations, Lon!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 13, 2016)

Congrats Lon.  I never thought I'd live long enough to see a fourth generation in my own family, but here they are.  Lucky us!!  My mom and dad passed away at 65, barely getting to know their grandkids, never mind "greats".


----------



## Carla (Nov 21, 2016)

Congrats, Lon. How fortunate you are to see five! I didn't get to meet any of mine but a couple years ago was given pictures of a couple of them and I was quite thrilled. Two of my grandchildren vaguely remember my mom and dad. I hope you get to spend some time with him and have someone take pictures of you with him and the others if possible, someday they will treasure them.


----------



## Robusta (Nov 24, 2016)

Congratulations Lon.  Love those babies.
I have one great and two on the way.  Today in my house we range in age 88 to in utero. The youngest actually breathing air is 18 months. We dote on our grans and greats. See them several times a week,we are blessed that they still think sleeping at Poppas and Nana's is a major treat!


----------

